# no sólo metió un gol; también cruzó varias veces, barrió... cumplió



## pedro30

Hola, esta es la frase que quiero traducir en italiano

no solo metio un gol, cruzo varias veces... barrio otra cumplio
-non solo ha messo a segno un gol, ha crossato varie volte......?????????
 grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Normal que no encuentres la traducción

"Barrio otra cumplio" no significa absolutamente nada. "Cumplio" ni siquiera existe, le haría falta una tilde en alguna parte, "otra" por su lado, está en femenino...

¿De donde has sacado esa "frase"?


----------



## pedro30

Neuromante said:


> Normal que no encuentres la traducción
> 
> "Barrio otra cumplio" no significa absolutamente nada. "Cumplio" ni siquiera existe, le haría falta una tilde en alguna parte, "otra" por su lado, está en femenino...
> 
> ¿De donde has sacado esa "frase"?


 

Hola, si faltan las tilde en "barrio" y en "cumlio", no tengo esas tildes en mi teclado, se que son dos verbos de forma pasada......de todos modos ahì esta el link donde puede ver usted mismo   http://it.answers.yahoo.com/questio...rMIWkYXwDQx.;_ylv=3?qid=20100622141318AALeGHn


----------



## Neuromante

Viendo el enlace:
Hay frases con comas de fantasía, ausencia de verbos, tildes... En realidad sólo hay una frase correcta en todo lo escrito.

En todo caso, la duda que tienes son varias dudas mezcladas. El texto correcto es:
No sólo metió un gol; también cruzó varias veces, barrió...  Cumplió
Faltaba un "también", que en una conversación hablada de puede omitir, pero no escribiendo (La mayoría de los que han escrito lo hacen como si estuvieran conversando de viva voz y con jerga futbolística, cuesta entenderlos) y los signos de puntuación están mal.

Lo de cumplir significa que hizo correctamente su trabajo. Es lo opuesto a "mancare" en italiano en frases tipo "Ha mancato a la sua parola"

A partir de aquí... De fútbol no tengo ni idea así que de poco sirvo.


----------



## chlapec

Añado:
No sólo metió un gol, si no que también:
-Cruzó varias veces (o se refiere a que centró el balón para que otro rematara o a que hizo pases largos de un lado al otro del campo, a lo ancho)
-Barrió otra (vez)//Es decir, en otra ocasión barrió (probablemente se refiere a que recuperó un balón, tirándose al suelo y dejándose resbalar unos metros, "barriendo el campo con los pies", arrebatándoselo al contrario.
-Cumplió. Es el colofón: Metió goles, hizo pases, defendió con agresividad y precisión, insomma, ha fatto un bello lavoro.


----------



## pedro30

Que si, no te preocupe! tu respuesta me agrada, gracias


----------



## honeyheart

Ay, el Mundial, ¡qué emoción! 


Bueno, ya que hablan de mi selección , acá va mi interpretación "argenta":
_
no solo metió un gol_ D), además...

_cruzó varias veces_: quiere decir que "se les cruzó" a los delaneros adversarios para detener su avance.
_barrió otra_: "otra" se refiere a otra pelota.
_cumplió_: su desempeño no fue ni sobresaliente ni pésimo.


----------



## pedro30

honeyheart said:


> Ay, el Mundial, ¡qué emoción!
> 
> 
> Bueno, ya que hablan de mi selección , acá va mi interpretación "argenta":
> 
> _no solo metió un gol_ D), además...
> 
> _cruzó varias veces_: quiere decir que "se les cruzó" a los delaneros adversarios para detener su avance.
> _barrió otra_: "otra" se refiere a otra pelota.
> _cumplió_: su desempeño no fue ni sobresaliente ni pésimo.


 
Pero ahora estoy confuso.....no corresponden las que me dijieron!
solo metiò un gol esta listo/ "barrio otra" algunos me dijieron que otra seria "otra vez" y cumplio lo que dijo usted, pues no hay problema.
Pero la duda la encuentro en "barrio otra" porqué usted me dijo que se rifiere a "otra pelota" y otros me dijieron "otra vez".....asì me perdona si estoy un poco confuso. Ahora se me entran dudas sobre el significado de "barrer".


----------



## El tano trucho

pedro30 said:


> Pero ahora estoy confuso.....no corresponden las que me dijieron!
> solo metiò un gol esta listo/ "barrio otra" algunos me dijieron que otra seria "otra vez" y cumplio lo que dijo usted, pues no hay problema.
> Pero la duda la encuentro en "barrio otra" porqué usted me dijo que se rifiere a "otra pelota" y otros me dijieron "otra vez".....asì me perdona si estoy un poco confuso. Ahora se me entran dudas sobre el significado de "barrer".


"Barrer" es "spazzare il pallone in scivolata [dopo una rincorsa, p.es]". Como se está hablando de M.Demichelis, que es un zaguero, me parece que esa traducción tiene sentido.
Se me ocurrió también otra interpretación, que por ahí puede que no sea muy acertada: "barrió otra" puede ser en realidad "barrió otras [veces]", ya que, como dijo Neuromante, los que escribieron lo hicieron "como si estuvieran conversando de viva voz", y en Argentina (como en otros paises) es bastante común 'comerse' las eses finales.

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## Neuromante

No, yo no  lo digo porque se haya comido una S. Es que dice "...varias veces, barrió otra" y me parece lógico que se refiera a "vez", que se haya comido esa palabra.
Al fin y al cabo toda la puntuación está equivocada y me cuadra más "vez" que "pelota" dentro de la frase completa, la que está en el enlace.


----------



## El tano trucho

Neuromante said:


> me cuadra más "vez" que "pelota" dentro de la frase completa


Eso es muy cierto.


----------



## pedro30

Va bien, gracias de todo!! De todos modo os pregunto solo si en Suramerica es normal abreviar las palabras, no solo la "s" final, sino tambien palabras como en este caso "otra vez", por supuesto habrian en Italia palabras que son comido, pero ya no se me occurren.


----------



## Neuromante

Las palabras no se abrevian: Simplemente hay zonas donde la S final se omite en el habla, otras donde se aspira, otras donde se exagera, otras donde se vuelve sibilante.... es un sonido.


Sobre lo de comerse palabras. ¿Tú dirías en italiano "Ha saltato tre volte... otra volta si è seduto"? ¿O dirías "Ha saltato tre volte... un altra si è seduto"? Por que ése el caso de la frase de tu duda. Ya te digo que todos los signos de puntuación están equivocados, poniéndolos correctamente se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## pedro30

Neuromante said:


> Las palabras no se abrevian: Simplemente hay zonas donde la S final se omite en el habla, otras donde se aspira, otras donde se exagera, otras donde se vuelve sibilante.... es un sonido.
> 
> 
> Sobre lo de comerse palabras. ¿Tú dirías en italiano "Ha saltato tre volte... otra volta si è seduto"? ¿O dirías "Ha saltato tre volte... un altra si è seduto"? Por que ése el caso de la frase de tu duda. Ya te digo que todos los signos de puntuación están equivocados, poniéndolos correctamente se entiende perfectamente.


 
Diria "Ha saltato tre volte....una altra volta si è seduto" o se no "Ha saltato tre volte.....una altra si è seduto"


----------



## honeyheart

Chicos, acá la gramática no tiene nada que ver, créanme, esto se trata de lenguaje hablado y de costumbres y mentalidad de un país, y yo soy de Argentina y sé cómo habla mi gente, y qué quiere decir cuando dice lo que dice.  Pero, bueno, si este "detalle" no tiene acá ninguna importancia para nadie, todo bien, la próxima vez ni me tomo la molestia.


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> Chicos, acá la gramática no tiene nada que ver, créanme, esto se trata de lenguaje hablado y de costumbres y mentalidad de un país, y yo soy de Argentina y sé cómo habla mi gente, y qué quiere decir cuando dice lo que dice.  Pero, bueno, si este "detalle" no tiene acá ninguna importancia para nadie, todo bien, la próxima vez ni me tomo la molestia.



El Tano Trucho es argentino...

Por otra parte, la duda se ha convertido en una duda sobre gramática (Mira lo de "comerse las eses", que a todas luces es una mala interpretación y podría llevar a Pedro ha soltar un disparate en español)

Se podría haber dicho "Está mal escrito y además no es una forma de hablar gramaticalmente correcta, pertenece a la jerga futbolística de un país en concreto. No es aplicable fuera de ese ámbito. Déjalo estar" Pero sería poco útil


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> El Tano Trucho es argentino...


No creas:

*About El tano trucho*
      Native language
_Italiano    _ 
      Biography
_Cresciuto a Padova, Italia_

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=340622


Aunque es seguro que tiene a alguien muy cerca que es muy argentino/a.


----------



## pedro30

Anda! no hagamos de esto un tema!! ya estoy listo.


----------

